# Anyone know how to disassemble ryobi reel easy string trimmer head?



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

I am having issues restringing my trimmer per the directions as it seems some old line got stuck on the reel. I cannot seem to get it apart. Any ideas? I tried moving the red cab counter clockwise with channel logs but it doesn't seem to do anything










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the model #?
Checked how to do it in your manual on how to do it?
Something just does not look right with that head, center hub missing that advances the line
outer hub all beat up from rubbing against something.


----------

